# Lightroom 3 or Aperture 3 on a Mac



## ndwgolf (Jul 9, 2011)

Lightroom 3 or Aperture 3 on a Mac

Guys I just started messing with Lightroom 3 on my macbook air and it looks very user friendly, for the last month I have been trying Aperture 3 on my Mac computer and that is also quite user friendly just wondered if any of you guys are using any of these programs and wanted to help me decide here what I should buy and in your opinions what is the best of these for my photo editing?????
Thanks in advance


----------

